# Übergangsspiel für die PC fassung von GTA V



## NightFury6189 (17. Juli 2014)

*Übergangsspiel für die PC fassung von GTA V*

Hallo Leute

Ich bin auf der suche nach nem übergangsspiel für meinen Rechner, um mir die Zeit bis GTA V ein bisschen zu "erleichtern" 

Hab auf meinem Steam konto leider nur 20€ drauf, also markiert das auch die preisgrenze
Und auch bitte kein grusel/Monsterspiel 

Hoffe dass ihr mir helfen könnt, kenn mich in der Welt der Spiele noch net richtig aus


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2014)

Sleeping Dogs
Watchdogs
Saints Row?

Die sind zumindest in einem ähnlichen Genre angesiedelt


----------



## NightFury6189 (17. Juli 2014)

Watch Dogs hab ich schon, Saints Row ist mir zu albern wegen diesen aliens, und ich mach lieber feuergefechte als faustkämpfe ​


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Dann Sleeping Dogs, da gibt es bei Steam auch ne Demo, so dass du schauen kannst, ob das was für dich ist. und es kostet genau 19,99€ 

Du musst da zwar anfangs auch "KungFu"-artig kämpfen, aber ich meine, dass Du dann auch noch Schusswaffen bekommst.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2014)

heute gibts dishonored (mal wieder) stark im preis herabgesetzt.
ist zwar ein anderes genre, aber da machst du garantiert nix falsch.


----------



## Amboss (21. Juli 2014)

Just Cause 2 hat zwar schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel aber hat auch gut Fun gemacht.


----------



## Kaisan (21. Juli 2014)

Sicherlich hast Du schon alle vorigen GTAs, ansonsten wäre GTA 4 für 19,99 Euro die perfekte Empfehlung.

Aber Sleeping Dogs ist auch immer eine Empfehlung wert, zumal es ja offensichtlich eine Demo gibt. Die Nahkämpfe in Sleeping Dogs machen allemal Spaß, und im späteren Spielverlauf erhälst Du auch massig Schusswaffen. Und Just Cause 2 ist auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung wert, wenn es denn nicht zwingend realistisch sein muss und Du auf einer guten Story verzichten kannst und das Gameplay inklusive "Fun-Faktor" in den Vordergrund stellst.


----------

